# Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion



## Anglerboard-Team (22. Juni 2006)

*Hier* gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren>>>>


----------



## Lionhead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

Ja toll, diese Aktion hätte wahrscheinlich Heinrich Lohse alias Loriot zum Grübeln und Rechnen gebracht. Nach dem Motto, wenn ich Angelgerät für 5.000 Euro bei Balzer kaufe und Deutschland ins Viertelfinale kommt, bekomme ich Schnur für 700 Euro geschenkt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

ist doch ne gute Aktion ! #6
Media Markt oder auch andere machen sowas ja auch ... warum also nicht auch Angelgerätehändler ...


----------



## Revilo (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

Ist zwar ne gute Aktion, aber der Preis den man erstmal dafür ausgeben muss um im Gegenzug dafür etwas zu bekommen (was weniger kosten würde; auch wenn es eben hier kostenlos ist) ist meiner Ansicht nach "zu hoch".


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

Gibt halt doch immer was zu meckern)

Muss ja keiner kaufen der nicht will, wer aber sowieso Balzergerät kauft, wird froh darüber sein etwas zusätlich zu bekommen.


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

Moin
Subjektive Darstellung:
Wenn man eh was bei Balzer kaufen wollte! Klar!
Da gibt es nicht's gegen zu sagen, aber ein Anreiz stellt es für mich definitiv nicht da.

Frage: Warum kommen solche Aktionen meistens von den Herstellern bei denen ich eh nicht's kaufen würde, und wenn ich es geschenkt bekomme gleich selber weiter schenke!?
---Ernstgemeinte Fragestellung---

Petri


----------



## Lionhead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Subjektive Darstellung:
> Wenn man eh was bei Balzer kaufen wollte! Klar!
> Da gibt es nicht's gegen zu sagen, aber ein Anreiz stellt es für mich definitiv nicht da.
> ...


#6 
Siehe ähnliche Aktionen in der Autobranche, 
was ich schade finde, ist das da mit einem uralten Bauernfängertrick Kunden geködert werden sollen.
Ich fände es besser, das Geld für diese Marketingaktion entweder in die Entwicklung oder dem Zukauf neuer besserer Produkte (die neue Miracle-Rutenserie ist wirklich preiswert und gut) oder aber der Entwicklung einer wirklich pfifigen Marketingaktion zu stecken wie z.B. dem Sponsoring von Gewinnspielen hier im Board :q .

Wir sind ja wirklich Multiplikatoren und daher nicht uninteressant für die Firmen. Aber bis die das erkennen (es gibt auch hier Ausnahmen wie Zebco) fließt viel Wasser die Elbe herunter.

Das Ziel einer Firma wie Balzer kann doch nur sein, das man so gute Produkte entwickelt, das man kostenlos Werbung bekommt und die Leute einem die Produkte aus der Hand reissen (z.B. Illex, Spro, Rapala und und und und und....)

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Warum kommen solche Aktionen meistens von den Herstellern bei denen ich eh nicht's kaufen würde, und wenn ich es geschenkt bekomme gleich selber weiter schenke!?


Jupp, mit den Rollen und Schnur können die mich auch jagen .#t 

Die Magna Ruten stellen aber zur Zeit ein Optimum an P/L dar, wie Lionhead das mit den Magna Miracles auch sagt. Das Blankmaterial meiner Magna Miracle und Magic Seatrout ist wirklich klasse, da können sich viel hochpreisigere Anbieter einige Scheiben von abschneiden, die Wurf- und Weitwurfeigenschaften phänomenal.
Allerdings könnte die Produktion bei den Griffen noch besser sein, wie ein weniger heftig müffelnder Kleber oder leichteres Material.

Da hätte ich mir dann lieber (viele) günstige Rutenangebote gewünscht, aber die bekomme ich zum Glück über einige ebay-Verkäufer eh  und dann wird das P/L noch besser. 30-40 EUR sind interessante Preise, wo man dann gerne auch mal eine Rute mehr kauft, just for fun. #6


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

Moin
@Lionhead and all other

Das mit Zebco ist ja schön und gut, aber auch hier das selbe. Wenn ich etwas von Zebco geschenkt bekomme, verschenke ich es "postwendend" weiter!!! (Ausser es handelt sich um die Rhino-Serie)

Es liegt warscheinlich daran das Shimano, Berkley, Spro und Penn soetwas "leider" garnicht nötig haben!

Wenn Penn sagen würde, beim Kauf einer Senator gibt es eine Never Crack Rute dazu, aber hallo, da wäre ich schon im Laden!

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*



> oder aber der Entwicklung einer wirklich pfifigen Marketingaktion zu stecken wie z.B. dem Sponsoring von Gewinnspielen hier im Board


)))
Wo er recht hat, hat er recht ))


----------



## Lionhead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

Mein Konstruktiver Vorschlag an BALZER:

beim Kauf der 10. Rute oder Rolle von Balzer in einem Jahr schenken wir Ihnen eine Fertiggarage als Hobbyraum zum Aufbewahren der Ruten.


Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> ...schenken wir Ihnen eine Fertiggarage als Hobbyraum zum Aufbewahren der Ruten.


Was, du hast als Hausbesitzer auch keinen Hobbyraum abgekriegt?  Irgendwas machen wir wohl falsch mit unserem Haushalt |kopfkrat


----------



## Lionhead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Was, du hast als Hausbesetzer (das gehört ja der Bank und nicht mir) auch keinen Hobbyraum abgekriegt?  Irgendwas machen wir wohl falsch mit unserem Haushalt |kopfkrat


 
Von Stauraum kann man nie genug haben, die Ruten hängen schon an der Decke, und ich will ja auch in Zukunft noch Ruten kaufen |supergri 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Revilo (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Balzer WM - Aktion*

Jetzt würde mich dennoch mal interessieren ob da jemand mitgemacht hat.
Fals ja, dann meldet euch doch mal sobald ihr was von Balzer erhalten habt.


----------

